# Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!



## Deninho08 (22. September 2011)

Hallo liebes Board,

heute brauche ich mal ein paar Tipps was ich alternativ zum Dreiben als Rutenhalter für das Brandungsangeln verwenden kann?
Hatte auch mal welche gesehen, die ihre Ruten in einer Art von "Rohr" stehen hatten.
Wäre Euch dankbar für ein paar Tipps.

Lieben Gruß


----------



## olaf70 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*

Moin,

so einen Rutenhalter habe ich auch noch. Das ist praktisch ein Erdspieß an dem oben ein Rohr angeschweißt ist wo man das untere Griffstück durchsteckt und ein bißchen weiter unter ist ein Auflager besfestigt damit daß untere Rutenende nicht im Sand steckt.

Wenn man weichen Sandboden hat ist der Rutenhalter gar nicht mal schlecht. Aber wehe, du hast steinigen Boden oder es ist etwas windiger, dann wirds kribbelig. Ein Dreibein ist dann echt praktischer.


----------



## sunny (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*

Für mich gibt es keine Alternative zum Dreibein #d. 

Die "Erdspiesse" kannst du aus den schon genannten Gründen meiner Meinung nach vollkommen vergessen. 

Hab mit den Dingern auch mal angefangen und gleich beim 1. Angeln kochte mir das Blut in Ader . 

Man hat ja eigentlich nie nen reinen Sandstrand und schon kriegst du das Ding nicht mehr so tief reingesteckt, wie es eigentlich sein sollte. Und wenn, dann nur mit Gewalt und viel hin- und herruckeln. Die Rute brauchst du im Anschluss da gar nicht reinstecken, weil das Loch zu ausgeleiert ist, um dem Spies auf Dauer genug Halt zu geben. Man läuft somit ständig Gefahr, dass die Rute umkippt. Bei mir kommt so ein Spiess nicht mehr zum Einsatz #d.


----------



## teddy- (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*

meine rörchen halten bei wind und wetter siehe bild sind aber selbst geschweißt da war es stürmisch und steiniger boden

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=3831&pictureid=33922

gruß stephan


----------



## Deninho08 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*



teddy- schrieb:


> meine rörchen halten bei wind und wetter siehe bild sind aber selbst geschweißt da war es stürmisch und steiniger boden
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/picture.php?albumid=3831&pictureid=33922
> 
> gruß stephan



Genau solche meine ich...
Kannst mir nicht ein paar Rutenhalter der Marke Eigenbau in den Ruhrpott schicken?? :m


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*



Deninho08 schrieb:


> Genau solche meine ich...
> Kannst mir nicht ein paar Rutenhalter der Marke Eigenbau in den Ruhrpott schicken?? :m


 

denn kauf dir doch lieber nen günstiges dreibein wenn du das nicht selber kannst. material + arbeit und versand ........

http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Rutenhal...530250992?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3ca8d024f0

günstig und reicht völlig aus. dann passt das auch mit deiner brandungscombo oder feederrute |kopfkrat   #d brauchst du noch was bevor du 20 weitere tröts aufmachst ?


----------



## Deninho08 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> denn kauf dir doch lieber nen günstiges dreibein wenn du das nicht selber kannst. material + arbeit und versand ........
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/DAM-Rutenhal...530250992?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item3ca8d024f0
> 
> günstig und reicht völlig aus. dann passt das auch mit deiner brandungscombo oder feederrute |kopfkrat   #d brauchst du noch was bevor du 20 weitere tröts aufmachst ?



Habe mir mittlerweile schon eine Brandungsrute zugelegt.
Ich glaube das ist legitim sich hier helfen zu lassen mein Freund.


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*



Deninho08 schrieb:


> Habe mir mittlerweile schon eine Brandungsrute zugelegt.
> Ich glaube das ist legitim sich hier helfen zu lassen mein Freund.


 

das ist richtig aber lässt sich alles in 1 tröt klären .deswegen frag ich ja , denn als nächstes kommen bleie , wie den fisch nach hause bringen., vieleicht noch mal vorfächer + wattwürmer oder ringler usw. .........

warum wollst denn diese dinger haben und kein dreibein ??


----------



## Deninho08 (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*



Quappenjäger schrieb:


> das ist richtig aber lässt sich alles in 1 tröt klären .deswegen frag ich ja , denn als nächstes kommen bleie , wie den fisch nach hause bringen., vieleicht noch mal vorfächer + wattwürmer oder ringler usw. .........
> 
> warum wollst denn diese dinger haben und kein dreibein ??



Du kannst mich ja gerne belehren.
Welche Bleie würdest Du mir denn empfehlen??

Denke mal schon, dass ich mir auch ein Dreibein zulegen werde...
Was hälst denn von dem:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/150585555840?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

??


----------



## Quappenjäger (22. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*



Deninho08 schrieb:


> Du kannst mich ja gerne belehren.
> Welche Bleie würdest Du mir denn empfehlen??
> 
> Denke mal schon, dass ich mir auch ein Dreibein zulegen werde...
> ...


 
passt doch . das war ja auch nur ein beispiel von mir. bisschen suchen muss man immer selbst und wie ich sehe hat es gefunzt. 
tja was für bleie kann ich die empfehlen für dk. zwichen 100 - 250g solltest du in der kiste haben. für die deutsche küste natürlich auch .
belehren wollte ich dich nicht , gibt z.b. etliche tröts zu dem thema brandung als neuling, nur es ist wesendlich einfacher zu sagen ich fahre nach dk zum brandeln , was brauch ich .dann lässt sich das schön in einem tröt alles klären.

brauchst nur mal dreibein in die suche eingeben.
hab dir z.b. bei der feeder geschichte 4 combos zur ansicht verlinkt , dann kommt nen extra brandungscombo tröt.
hätte dich sonst sofort mal auf die bordsuche verwiesen wenn dich belehren wollte.


----------



## Richmaster2001 (23. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*

Moin!!
Schau mal hier!!!

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VOLL-ALUMINI...ngelzubehör&hash=item588bd99e9f#ht_6072wt_951

Ich weiß das ist wahrscheinlich nicht das Qualitativ hochwertigste, aber für den Anfang... . Ich hab mir das ding gekauft für die Bretagne. Ist ein Haken dran zum beschweren meine Ruten stehen nicht im Dreck. 

Ich denke das ist für den Gelegenheitsbrandungsangler mehr als ausreichend.
Zudem ein Eigenbau im Endeffekt viel. 5 € günstiger ist, aber die Nerven!


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*



Richmaster2001 schrieb:


> Moin!!
> Schau mal hier!!!
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VOLL-ALUMINI...ngelzubehör&hash=item588bd99e9f#ht_6072wt_951
> ...



Moin, da fehlt zwar die Querverstrebung, aber für ein paar Tage wird das gehen. Das 3bein ist einfach bequemer als diese geschweißten Rutenhalter.


----------



## kerasounta (6. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Alternative zum Brandungsdreibein als Rutenhalter ?!*

Also ich benutze am Mittelmeer nur die Erdspieße....

die sind schon sehr gut aber wie gesagt, nur wenn man einen weichen Sand/Kiesboden hat..

willste von Felsen runterangeln oder der strand ist steinig ist es ein Kampf die Rutenhalter festzubekommen...

Das Dreibein ist etwas nachteilig wenn man ungeduldig ist, denn man muss immer etwas aufpassen sich nicht mit den anderen Ruten zu verhedern...

Es ist aber ne Gewöhnungssache, wenn du hohe Windstärken hast und es noch regnet hat ein Dreibein seine Vorteile, denn die Ruten hängen nicht Kerzengrade im wind...

Gruß Kleanthis


----------

